# Betta DANCING video!



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

can you feel the JAZZ music? cause he can!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tkt3iXxWjo


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ROFL so cute >.< its giving me cavities


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ohh. My betta is named Senshi too =D


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i named one of my fish Sakai , i miss him  he was my handsome CT that LOVED to show off. :lol:


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

cute!:lol:


----------



## itoshiixhito (Sep 10, 2011)

Your male Betta is gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*you tube*

Is this someone's bettas on the forum? I would love to see what the spawn looks like, the parents are beautiful.
Karen


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL! That is too cute! I LOVE the Male+Female, they are a STUNNING pair!


----------

